# The Core pouch - 45.5 x 13.5mm



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: The Core pouch - 45.5 x 13.5mm

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 09 Mar 2017

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

Editable Pdf - good for die making. Anyone making a few please send me a couple.

Click here to download this file


----------

